# Blood work back



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi guys. Ok it's 1 month since TT. My blood work is back. 
My TSH is low and my T3 and T4 are normal. 
So I am told I am hyper and they want me that way. I thought I was gonna be hypo bc I am very tired. But they said my iron is low and also my tiredness is coming from my hormones and that will get better. 
I am on 125 synthroid and they are not changing this dose right now. 
Also since I had a TT am I now considered to be hypothyroid. I ask bc I am reading that people are eating dairy and gluten free.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Mac,

You will be coded hypothyroid when you go to your doctor - you are indeed hypothyroid if you have no thyroid.

Did they run FT-4 and FT-3 and if so please post results with ranges.

Don't worry about TSH at this point unless they are trying to suppress it.

Low Ferritin, Vit D and B-12 can all cause fatigue.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll ask them to mail my results and then I'll post them. Also I have to do blood again in 3 mths they said bc it will change again.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok Lov these are my results 
TSH. 0.10L. Coded out of range
T4,free 1.5. Coded in range
T3, Total 85. Coded in range
Ferritin. 159. Coded in range. 
Thyroid peroxidase AB <10 Coded in range 
Thanx for taking a look


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Continued...
Iron total. 35 L. Coded out of range
TIBC. 288. Coded in range
Transferrin saturation. 12L. Coded out of range


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the actual ranges?


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Tsh 0.10 L (0.40-4.50 miu/L
T4,free 1.5 (0.8-1.8 ng/dL
T3,Total 85 (76-181 ng/ dL


----------

